# Thinking of ordering a Gladesman but have some questions for those who have one



## rw29914 (Jan 14, 2011)

I own a Glademen and love it. It is a great 1-2 person skiff and will get as skinny as any kayak. However, it does have its limitations and I would not recommend it for guiding, especially a heavier older client.
The skiff is not stable and is very tippy BUT after 2-3 trips on the skiff you get used to it and more comfortable. However, a first time client on the boat would have a problem standing up & fly fishing from this type of skiff. You would probably be better off getting a Caimen.
The weight limit is 2 persons of 290 lbs. Just my .02 cents but if you have any specific questions please feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Agree with above on G-Man for guiding...it's a select thing for customers. Get a no frills Caiman with a 25-30hp


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> Agree with above on G-Man for guiding...it's a select thing for customers. Get a no frills Caiman with a 25-30hp


What kind of price would I be looking at for that?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

what is the weight of a caimen?


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> > Agree with above on G-Man for guiding...it's a select thing for customers. Get a no frills Caiman with a 25-30hp
> 
> 
> Give us a call so we can chat about a set-up as were a custom builder and go from there...
> ...


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> what is the weight of a caimen?


Average Caimen weight fully rigged without power is approx 385lbs.
If you and skip the built-in tank, battery, tabs, doors, etc the weight comes off! 
Wanna go lighter we can do a 12oz aramid in full inner/outer skin and do hull/deck/liner/ infused for even more savings...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

x2 get a caimen. For guiding purposes I think the g-men is a little on the tippy side. If you have the same group of clients that you have been taking out for a while and you know them real well then maybe the g-men will be ok but if you have different clientel every week and plan to expand your guiding service I think a no frills caimen is the way to go. A 25 or 30 or even light 40 HP should get you in 5". Gives you same ability as the g-man to get crazy skinny but allso the ability to carry a 2nd client and run more open water if needed.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> x2 get a caimen. For guiding purposes I think the g-men is a little on the tippy side. If you have the same group of clients that you have been taking out for a while and you know them real well then maybe the g-men will be ok but if you have different clientel every week and plan to expand your guiding service I think a no frills caimen is the way to go. A 25 or 30 or even light 40 HP should get you in 5". Gives you same ability as the g-man to get crazy skinny but allso the ability to carry a 2nd client and run more open water if needed.


That looks like a cool boat also, but it may be out of my price range. I'm trying to stay around 10-13k ready to fish.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

try these out, looks like a good fit, i do not own one but you should give them a call. http://www.skullislandskiffs.com/?page_id=52


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

In that price range look used caimen. If you dont find something then try the gladesmen. Like I said earlier if you have a pretty consistent group of clientel that has been fishing with you from kayaks in the past I dont think there will be an issue. 

How do you and your clients fish from kayaks? Sitting or standing or combination? If you and your clients are coming from standing on kayaks I think there shouldnt be any issues at all. 

I love the gladesmen. Hope a buddy of mine gets one so we can hit the NMZ's and go on the all the canoe trails in the glades. Ill have the caimen for florida bay, biscayne bay and all the long trips and he can have the g-man for all the NMZ's, crazy backcountry exploring in the glades and canoe trails. 

Caimen and G-man, ultimate skinny water team IMO. Either way, if you go with EC product you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a used G-Man that might work for you and for new, we would be out of your price range...
however i hope you find whatever fills your need and if you need advice no matter the brand i'm here to help!
~ Kevin



> > x2 get a caimen. For guiding purposes I think the g-men is a little on the tippy side. If you have the same group of clients that you have been taking out for a while and you know them real well then maybe the g-men will be ok but if you have different clientel every week and plan to expand your guiding service I think a no frills caimen is the way to go. A 25 or 30 or even light 40 HP should get you in 5". Gives you same ability as the g-man to get crazy skinny but allso the ability to carry a 2nd client and run more open water if needed.
> 
> 
> That looks like a cool boat also, but it may be out of my price range. I'm trying to stay around 10-13k ready to fish.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> In that price range look used caimen. If you dont find something then try the gladesmen. Like I said earlier if you have a pretty consistent group of clientel that has been fishing with you from kayaks in the past I dont think there will be an issue.
> 
> How do you and your clients fish from kayaks? Sitting or standing or combination? If you and your clients are coming from standing on kayaks I think there shouldnt be any issues at all.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I use kayaks from Diablo Paddlesports. They are 12.5 feet long and about 34 inches wide. Most of my clients stand and fish, including a new client I recently had who had never been in a kayak before in his life. 

I have a gheenoe already that I am trying to sell. It's a classic with a 25 horse merc on it. Is the Gladesman more or less tippy then the classic? Because I know from personal experience that the Gheenoe is not the most stable boat in the world, and when I, at 275 pounds is standing on the poling platform there is so little freeboard that a pelican landing near me could swamp the boat.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

ankonaboats for price and draft simplicity


----------



## rw29914 (Jan 14, 2011)

> try these out, looks like a good fit, i do not own one but you should give them a call. http://www.skullislandskiffs.com/?page_id=52



these new skiffs will not be inexpensive


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

> In that price range look used caimen. If you dont find something then try the gladesmen. Like I said earlier if you have a pretty consistent group of clientel that has been fishing with you from kayaks in the past I dont think there will be an issue.
> 
> How do you and your clients fish from kayaks? Sitting or standing or combination? If you and your clients are coming from standing on kayaks I think there shouldnt be any issues at all.
> 
> ...


I'm that buddy. ;D The G-man is a sick little skiff. Perfect for kayak routes and NMZ's. If you have kayak fishing clientele then the G-man should be no problem. Very simple skiff with a lot to offer. I don't know what area your in but I would take a ride to the EC shop and go out on a wet test and see it for yourself. Just my [smiley=2cents.gif]


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

what are those skull island skiffs going for? they are made by yacht company so im sure they are priceyyy. They do look cool .


----------



## carolinatide (Aug 10, 2011)

X2 on Skull Skiff...anyone know a price?


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

So after talking to a few people and seeing the Shipoke 14, I am going to make a few calls then make a decision. Thanks for all of the help.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> So after talking to a few people and seeing the Shipoke 14, I am going to make a few calls then make a decision. Thanks for all of the help.


Going with the Ankona SUV 17 after talking to Mel.


----------



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm curious, What made you switch from shipoke to Ankona? I'm also getting an SUV, but your post and the shipoke review almost had me considering a shipoke 14.


----------

